# Cemetery Arch



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello there. I just wanted to post a couple pics of my cemetery arch in its completed form. I will probably be adding a bracer pole in the center of it down to the gates since its on a small hill and any wind makes it lean. It screws with the overall look of the arch, but it keeps it in one piece. Im just hoping with the right lighting it will disappear. Keep in mind this thing spans almost 15ft and it sits a foot above the gates. Oh and thanks to everyone for all their help on this and especially thanks to my husband who spent hours working on this. I cut the letters myself and started the first half of the arch, got mad when i started heating it and it pinched so I threw the heat gun across the garage and said screw this. Luckily my husband is a wonderful, amazing man and knew how much I wanted this arch so he took over and made it look wonderful. Too bad I dont have all my cool cemetery props out yet to do this thing justice. Im keeping my fingers crossed that it stays intact so i can do just that. Ill post a couple more when thats all done.










and I got a little fancy with my new camera so heres a B&W









and one more final pic


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that turned out great Turtle..
looks real
excellent job


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow- iknow what im doin next year-great job


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

NICE!!!!! 
you did it...they said it couldn't be done but you did it!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, thats great! It really does look just like a cemetery, the fence compliments the arch perfectly.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Turtle that looks awesome. Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That is just absolutely beautiful... I mean in a spooky kind of way. Spookily beautiful!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, and the black and white picture really shows off the spiderwebs.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice. Good job. What did you use for the arch?


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow! That is off the hook man! Great Job!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Very Impressive!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

That is cool on a massive scale! Nice work!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Superb, of course. Two thumbs up for the helpful husband.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Great cemetery! Very nice!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is very cool!!!Nice job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I am green with envy. Excellent work.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

very realistic!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments. I wish I could have taken all the credit, but my husband deserves most of it. He also appreciated the comments AND i got him to cruise around on the forum for a bit and he said COOL alot. Maybe i can get him over to the darkside yet.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Trutle and Hubby


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks GREAT!!


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

What is the arch made from. I would like to add one next year. The letters I can do from foam, but what is the actually arc made from?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

That's fantastic! Very realistic looking!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The arch is made from PVC. I wouldnt recommend using it unless your arch is less than 8ft across. I had to use 2 pieces and then now we braced it with a pole in the center to keep it from snapping all the letters off since it moves alot in even small breezes.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I was wondering if you used PVC. Mine won't be that far across. 

I know what you mean though with using long lengths of PVC. I had trouble with my Christmas arch is spans 25' across. It is Massive. I had to use thicker PVC to make it work.

So you just made the bends with a heat gun? I have never used one on PVC, does it work well and easy to work with?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I just read (re-read) your text on this- lol when I saw the part about throwing the heat gun! I come from a long line of tool-throwers, maybe we're related!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks very nice. Thanks for making me not want to put out my cheap little arches.

I dont know what size PVC you used CPVC is very flexible. You can bend 3/4 in a circle with no heat.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

lowdwnrob said:


> I dont know what size PVC you used CPVC is very flexible. You can bend 3/4 in a circle with no heat.


Yep, that is true. I can testify to that. It is what I use for the base for my Mega tree in my Christmas Display.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hell i dont know what kind i used. It was white and sold in the plumbing section. My problem wasnt that we couldnt bend it. The problem was when we let go it flung back straight. Which is not a good idea when you have 1/8" letters zip tied to them.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

The CPVC is gray in color and can be found in the electrical section.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome job T and hubby...I stand and applaud you both!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Turtle, You did a great job!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great Job T.. Glad to see it turned out..


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The arch turned out _really_ nice.


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

I think you did a great job,and cant wait to see your props that goes along with it. Great job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

WOW!!!! Great job Turtle!


----------

